# Ultimate Tortoise Hotel !!



## bellaghost (Sep 8, 2011)

Just had two Vivariums built-with mezzanine floor/ ramp/storage cupboard (hides wires)/divider in polypropylene. They are absolutely fantastic; professionally built to any size and finished in a choice of colours. They are easy to clean, have functional doors and very efficient in regulating humidity and temperature. But best of all, do not look out of place in a main room -just like a piece of modern furniture.!!
They might be more expensive than plywood/wood vivs but definitely worth it !
Highly recommended -- by Viper Vivs http://www.vipervivs.com/
Pics in situ.
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o626/Bellaghost/e30dad51.jpg
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o626/Bellaghost/162bd80c.jpg


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Bit of a giraffe fetish?! Lol they look really nice, although I wish there was a way to make the glass catches and hinges less obtrusive.

Dave


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol at above ^^^

but Yeah again the prices Are Out of this world and theres way to Many shiny hinges and handles on show for me..


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

That viv is AMAZING...what a lucky tortoise....!


----------



## Beckk (Sep 21, 2012)

How much was it? is there lots of ventilation? Do the two levels join or is it 2 seperate vivs?
Looks amazing as furniture though!


----------

